# About This Forum



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, I was wondering, about how much does invision charge for a forum such as this. I am thinking of getting one and restarting my old music Web site, so can you tell me all about it? Can you run these forums without knowledge of CGI (I know almost all the other languages). Is it a continual payment, or one-time? Just stuff like this.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

James? No idea? If you don't want to tell me the cost over the forum, you can IM me or PM me.


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

This forum is a free script. (supported - payment of about 130 dollars per year)
You can run on any server with php support and mysql database.
So as you long as you have the apprporiate hosting, yep you can create a forum instantly.


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

WHAT?! It is FREE?! Where do I get the script? :blink:


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

invisionboard.com


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

OK. Thanks james.


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

They just released the Final version to the customers... WHICH MEANS that within 2-5 days we'll have the FINAL version!

WOOOO!


----------

